# Why we split lanes at stop lights here in California



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

biglovemp said:


> I dont even know where its actually "legal" to split lanes...:dunno:
> I think we all do it anyways...:thumbup:


Legal in CA, not in TX.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

biglovemp said:


> I dont even know where its actually "legal" to split lanes...:dunno:
> I think we all do it anyways...:thumbup:


California only.

w00t


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Legal in CA, not in TX.





KrisL said:


> California only.
> 
> w00t


I wonder why this is only legal in CA?:dunno:
Even so, i see everyone doing it regardless...


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

biglovemp said:


> I wonder why this is only legal in CA?:dunno:
> Even so, i see everyone doing it regardless...


Air cooled bikes need to keep moving or they overheat. Our roads have been clogged for decades, so it's no wonder this was passed into law many years ago.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

BLT said:


> Air cooled bikes need to keep moving or they overheat. Our roads have been clogged for decades, so it's no wonder this was passed into law many years ago.


I have also heard that the law was passed to allow two (police) motorcycles to ride side-by-side ... but the law did not specifically prohibit a motorcycle from riding side-by-side with a car.

Keep in mind that a LEO can ticket you for reckless driving and/or changing lanes without signaling at their discretion when you're splitting.


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

BLT said:


> Air cooled bikes need to keep moving or they overheat. Our roads have been clogged for decades, so it's no wonder this was passed into law many years ago.


I dont see how NY should be any different... Traffic here is horrible as well... I dont know if its as bad but it is bad none the less...



KrisL said:


> I have also heard that the law was passed to allow two (police) motorcycles to ride side-by-side ... but the law did not specifically prohibit a motorcycle from riding side-by-side with a car.
> 
> Keep in mind that a LEO can ticket you for reckless driving and/or changing lanes without signaling at their discretion when you're splitting.


There is always some kind of loop hole with laws... I dont think it would matter much if they legalize it in other states as well, being that most do it anyways...:dunno:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

biglovemp said:


> There is always some kind of loop hole with laws... I dont think it would matter much if they legalize it in other states as well, being that most do it anyways...:dunno:


The question is.. can you split past cops, car or bike, and not have them care?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

`


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

KrisL said:


>


This reminds me when a rental Japanese import car driven by a New Yorker rear-ended my RED Nissan Titan (basically went under my truck), at a STOP LIGHT, in Downtown L.A., around noon time. When I asked him what happened? He's sorry he didn't see my truck???!!!
The truck sustained minor damage but his rental was a mess! When riding my bike, splitting lanes at the traffic light or anywhere safe is a must.


----------



## bmwKbiker (Nov 5, 2006)

If you search you will find the general consensus is that there is no portion of the CA motor vehicle code that actually allows lane splitting. 
Nor is there any law that forbids it. The fact that the CHP motorcycle cops do it all the time is a bit of an endorsement. 

I have both approached and been approached from the rear by CHP motorcycle cops while lane splitting and didn't even get a look from them. 
Passing a cruiser in bumper to bumper puts them in a difficult position, even if they wanted to chase you down you are already 40 cars down the road.

Keep in mind any officer of the law has a lot of leeway in defining what constitutes reckless driving, if they write you a ticket for it, you can bet the judge will back them up. So lane splitting at 4x miles an hour in 30 mile an hour highway traffic is one thing. Splitting vehicles at 80 something when the traffic is already moving at (or above) the posted limit is another.


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

KrisL said:


> The question is.. can you split past cops, car or bike, and not have them care?


I did, a patrol car on the diamond lane. But any faster bike behind me, cop or otherwise, I usually pull in between cars and let them pass. And usually I get a thank you wave from both.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

3beemers said:


> I did, a patrol car on the diamond lane. But any faster bike behind me, cop or otherwise, I usually pull in between cars and let them pass. And usually I get a thank you wave from both.


The question was for non-californians.


----------



## bmwKbiker (Nov 5, 2006)

KrisL said:


> The question was for non-californians.


This is going to vary a lot from state to state, just like helmet laws do.

In CA as long as you are not speeding or "driving recklessly" you can pretty much split lanes with impunity. 
On the flip side I'd be pulled over (in CA) by the first officer that saw me if I was riding around without a helmet on.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I saw a motorcycle the other day that had flashing LED lights wrapping around the brake lights. When the bike would brake, the brake light would go on (of course) followed by the flashing LED's. Although annoying to be behind, they do work to get the attention of the drivers behind you.


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

KrisL said:


> The question was for non-californians.


My apology. I should have known that it is only for non-Californians.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Also motorcycles can legally use the carpool lanes 24/7 in California. :thumbup:


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Bmwcat said:


> Also motorcycles can legally use the carpool lanes 24/7 in California. :thumbup:


+1, another question, how is it that motorcyclists don't fall over when they go around sharp turns and are about parallel with the ground? That's super neat how they do that, but I've always wondered how they don't fall, their knees touch the ground :dunno:


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

BMW_GAL said:


> +1, another question, how is it that motorcyclists don't fall over when they go around sharp turns and are about parallel with the ground? That's super neat how they do that, but I've always wondered how they don't fall, their knees touch the ground :dunno:


are you talking about superbikes? sticky tires + good pavement.

I can't recall seeing anyone try that on city streets.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

this pic was posted a while back on a motorcycle forum i'm on. if i remeber correctly, the guy survied, i think he end up in back of the bed of the truck. it was a 21 yr old woman driving.
we titled the pic. gm makes motorcycle stand.


----------



## mosearch (Oct 4, 2006)

krisl said:


> not really.
> 
> Well, maybe if you live in an area without curvy roads .


+1


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

BMW_GAL said:


> +1, another question, how is it that motorcyclists don't fall over when they go around sharp turns and are about parallel with the ground? That's super neat how they do that, but I've always wondered how they don't fall, their knees touch the ground :dunno:


A motorcycle has to lean to the inside of a corner to compensate for the centrifugal force that wants to keep the bike going straight.

The faster the bike goes, respectively, the tigher the turn, the more the bike has to lean to go around the corner.

The bike can only lean so much before bits of it start to scrape the road. Also, if you look at a motorcycle tire's, they are not flat like a car, but more rounded. After a certain degree of lean, you are no longer using the whole tire contact patch.

So to go faster still around the same corner, fast riders actually transfer the bike's center of gravity by moving their body weight from the top of the motorcycle to the inside of the corner. The centrifugal force keeps the bike from falling inside the turn. This allows riders to keep the bike MORE upright, thus better ground clearance and tire contact. Their knees may scrape the ground, but the weight of the bike is not on them.

They could not do it below a certain speed, the bike would just tip on the inside.

And I agree, it does looks neat.


----------

